
Fossil versus Git - noch
https://www.fossil-scm.org/xfer/doc/trunk/www/fossil-v-git.wiki
======
i_feel_great
Probably not going to entice companies stampeding out of github, but for solo
and small groups, Fossil is an absolute godsend. The workflow and commands are
similar enough to Mercurial and git to get going quickly.

Comes with a simple and almost no-setup-required issue tracking system. Beats
setting up and configuring Jira or Trac etc.

For centrally-hosted Fossil repos, there is chiselapp.com. Not https though,
but you can host your own behind any https front end.

A good guide is this pdf: www.fossil-scm.org/schimpf-
book/doc/2ndEdition/fossilbook.pdf

Grateful thanks D. Richard Hipp if you are watching. And for your database
too.

